# Indiana lawmaker slams 'radicalized' pro-abortion group. Yes, Girl Scouts.



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Christian Science Monitor 
*Indiana lawmaker slams 'radicalized' pro-abortion group. Yes, Girl Scouts.*
Christian Science Monitor - ‎1 hour ago‎

Bob Morris, a member of the Indiana House, also called the Girl Scouts 'a tactical arm of Planned Parenthood' in a letter urging lawmakers not to mark the Girl Scouts' 100th anniversary.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, I was a Girl Scout as a kid and a troop leader when my kids were younger. They must have come out with new books since then because I don't recall seeing the lesbian or abortion merit badges. I think someone is upset because no one knocked on his door to sell him thin mints.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

mtc said:


> Obama didn't need ANY pursuading to snub the Boy Scout's 100th Anniversary... he's the ONLY president that will not acknowledge Scouts attaining Eagle rank.


Probably because the Boy Scouts are an American organization that takes great pride in honoring God and the country, both being the antithesis of socialism/Marxism.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Obama prefers the Muslim Brotherhood to the Boy Scouts of America.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Probably because the Boy Scouts are an American organization that takes great pride in honoring God and the country, both being the antithesis of socialism/Marxism.


Or because the BSA had been influenced by homophobic douchebags from the Mormon Church.

I am an Eagle and it disgusts me with what the scouts have become.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> Wow, I was a Girl Scout as a kid and a troop leader when my kids were younger. They must have come out with new books since then because I don't recall seeing the lesbian or abortion merit badges. I think someone is upset because no one knocked on his door to sell him thin mints.


My Wife works for the Girl Scouts so I looked at some of the books and they don't promote homosexuality or abortion. This guy is obviously confused, stupid, or both.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

mtc said:


> No Mormon's in my son's troop... and it's a nice mix of nice kids.


The church influences the higher ups and continues to push for its ridiculous discrimination against gay people.

They are the reason the government has had to pull back on its support and why scouts can't use some federal land anymore.

Not to mention that almost every other major church has publicly spoken out (and withdrawn support) against the BSA.

My old troop can't use the church they used for decades because of this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> Or because the BSA had been influenced by homophobic douchebags from the Mormon Church.
> 
> I am an Eagle and it disgusts me with what the scouts have become.


My son's pack is about 95% Catholic, with the rest being Protestant.

If your mention of "homophobic douchebags" is in reference to the BSA not allowing homosexual adult leaders, that was decided by the SCOTUS. The BSA is a private organization, and can set whatever membership standards they want.

Don't like it? Don't join, don't allow your sons to join, and attempt to resign your Eagle Scout status.

Personally, I'd yank my son from Boy Scouts in a nanosecond the moment they allowed homosexual adult leaders.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> My son's pack is about 95% Catholic, with the rest being Protestant.
> 
> If your mention of "homophobic douchebags" is in reference to the BSA not allowing homosexual adult leaders, that was decided by the SCOTUS. The BSA is a private organization, and can set whatever membership standards they want.
> 
> ...


A private organization that has used tax dollars and federal land.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> A private organization that has used tax dollars and federal land.


So has Planned Parenthood and ACORN.....do you have a problem with that?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USA TODAY 
*Indiana lawmaker regrets letter, continues criticism of Girl Scouts*
CNN - ‎17 hours ago‎

By the CNN Wire Staff (CNN) -- An Indiana legislator has voiced regret for writing a letter stating the Girl Scouts of America "sexualizes" young girls, even as he stood by his criticisms of what he called a "radicalized organization.


----------

